#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  What do you make of this...

## Deacan Lionsbane

I found this debate on the internet, its rather interesting.

YouTube - (1 5) Intelligence Squared - Is the Catholic church a force for good in the world - Hitchens Fry (part one of the debate)
YouTube - (2 5) Intelligence Squared - Is the Catholic church a force for good in the world - Hitchens Fry
YouTube - (3 5) Intelligence Squared - Is the Catholic church a force for good in the world - Hitchens Fry
YouTube - (4 5) Intelligence Squared - Is the Catholic church a force for good in the world - Hitchens Fry
YouTube - (5 5) Intelligence Squared - Is the Catholic church a force for good in the world - Hitchens Fry

----------


## grbree

He touches down on some very important issues that most people already know but are scared to talk about openly, The fact that they do avoid the subject of child rape and there persucution of people who think diffrently then they do is all too apparent to those who are not part of the church, but those who are are blinded by the clergy men and freinds and family who "don't want them to burn in hell", but how much of this do you think might actually reach the ears and eyes of members of the church and if it does how many of them do you won't just denie the truth in those words that are so rarely spoken.

All in all i like his views on the church and i would have to agree with him " the catholic church is not here for the good of humanity" and that it will strike a nerve with the church and that very soon there might be some dis-credting going around.

----------


## Deacan Lionsbane

They vote during the debate on the question "is the catholic church a force for good in the world?"

This is the results for the entry poll out of the 2000 guests;
For: 678
Against: 1102
Undecided: 346

This is the result for the end of debate poll;
For: 268
Against: 1876 
Undecided: 34


This is rather interesting set of results, would people not agree?

----------


## grbree

It's easy to say thing's when you don't have to be judged on it (im assuming they did'nt write down their names on the vote), but also how many of them really think and beleive that, if you were raised catholic your most likely to know it's evil's and talk amongst your freinds and family about it but you don't really beleive god would put humans that are "evil" in charge, it is hard to explain kinda like a double standard but not exactly. i was raised to be catholic, i am not though because if there is a god he has done many attrocitys and few miracles i am not concerned with the religions so called "divine retribution".


To really understand it you must have studied it as you beleive it.

----------


## Jarhog

I agree with what is being said and I would hope that would get to the ears of people that are able and willing to do something with the information. Most of those that support and are under the influence of the church are too poor to see it on TV and have no way to do anything with it if they did. We can just hope that the church will fall under its own weight.

----------

